# neues Arthas Cinematic! (Wrathgate)



## i2lurchi (24. September 2008)

ich hab grad folgendes gefunden:

http://files.filefront.com/WOW+Wrathgate+1...;/fileinfo.html

ich finds geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was haltet ihr davon? jetzt freu ich mich erst recht auf WotLK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit: fixed..._


----------



## chiaxoxo (24. September 2008)

Dieses Video ist derzeit nicht verfügbar. 
Bitte schauen Sie in Kürze.


----------



## deathmagier (24. September 2008)

kanns mir auch nicht anschauen


----------



## maniac-kun (24. September 2008)

hab es schon gesehn ist echt episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist halt spoiler


----------



## i2lurchi (24. September 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> kanns mir auch nicht anschauen


jetzt gehts^^


----------



## fles (24. September 2008)

lädt so laaaaaaaaaaaahm


----------



## Oogieboogie (24. September 2008)

bei mir will da irgendwie kein video ablaufen


----------



## fles (24. September 2008)

leider zu viel allianz^^


----------



## KArzzor (24. September 2008)

Leider läd es bei mir nit


----------



## Terratec (24. September 2008)

fles schrieb:


> lädt so laaaaaaaaaaaahm


Bei mir ist seit einiger Zeit FileFront allgemein richtig lahmarschid. Weiß da jemand einen Grund, oder ist das nur bei mir so? Früher war es *deutlich* schneller!


----------



## deathmagier (24. September 2008)

ok jetzt hab ichs gesehen und finds super


----------



## fles (24. September 2008)

> Bei mir ist seit einiger Zeit FileFront allgemein richtig lahmarschid. Weiß da jemand einen Grund, oder ist das nur bei mir so? Früher war es deutlich schneller!


überlastet?


----------



## Dexatron (24. September 2008)

uuuuuuh, stylisch ^^


----------



## Kaito120 (24. September 2008)

wow mehr kann man nicht sagen


----------



## Bobby Ross (24. September 2008)

Sehr gelungen - Gänsehaut inklusive !


----------



## Dracius (24. September 2008)

Bei mir gings ;P echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (24. September 2008)

Sieht für mich nicht nach nem offiziellen "cinematic" aus.
Eher wien Fanmade-Video...

und btw:unter "cinematic" stelle ich mirn render-video in 16:9 vor und net son ingame crap!


----------



## fles (24. September 2008)

> crap!


nö


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Leider ladet es bei mir nit


Ja is ja auch klarwarum^^ Da es Läd heißt -.-


----------



## Zephir (24. September 2008)

auch wenn es "nur" ingame ist....geil...sehr geil gemacht...schön stimmisch. so gehört es


----------



## Malehkith (24. September 2008)

total geil , finde dann das uc event auch total hammer, aber habe da mal eine frage: ist es nicht so , dass sich die forsaken in 2 lager spalten? das varimarthas-seuchen-lager das eigentlich zur legion gehört und dann das sylvanas-lager, das weiterhin zur horde gehört? weil varimathras wird ja getötet , aber malganis lebt ja auch noch , desswegen hat die legion vllt auch in wotlk ihre hände im spiel?


----------



## chiaxoxo (24. September 2008)

das ist ein fan made video und bestimmt nicht im spiel


----------



## chopi (24. September 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nicht nach nem offiziellen "cinematic" aus.
> Eher wien Fanmade-Video...
> 
> und btw:unter "cinematic" stelle ich mirn render-video in 16:9 vor und net son ingame crap!


Der User hat alles gesagt,für mich ist das auch nur ein Fanzusammengeschnipsle (man beachte,wie der Mensch "schreit")


----------



## BlauBaschBube (24. September 2008)

richtig nice gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phsyko88 (24. September 2008)

sehr nice das vid hoffe es gibt nen world event bevor man zu arthas kommt 
MFG Phsyko


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. September 2008)

oh man die Arme Allianz und Horde *schnief*

der Ally anführer war cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste mal da wo ich die Dämonen HASSE!!

WIR ZEIGEN ES IHM.... ARTHAS DU (SPACKO)


----------



## Nezzerof (24. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> total geil , finde dann das uc event auch total hammer, aber habe da mal eine frage: ist es nicht so , dass sich die forsaken in 2 lager spalten? das varimarthas-seuchen-lager das eigentlich zur legion gehört und dann das sylvanas-lager, das weiterhin zur horde gehört? weil varimathras wird ja getötet , aber malganis lebt ja auch noch , desswegen hat die legion vllt auch in wotlk ihre hände im spiel?




Malganis lebt nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arthas hat ihm doch am ende der Wc3 Menschen Kampagne umgebracht^^

Zum Video schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malehkith (24. September 2008)

doch arthas lebt noch , man dachte er sei tot, aber er lebt in wotlk noch / wieder

das ding ist nicht selbstgemacht, sondern von blizz und man kann dies sehen, wenn man eine Q abgibt.


----------



## Himmels (24. September 2008)

einfach super


----------



## xXavieXx (24. September 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nicht nach nem offiziellen "cinematic" aus.
> Eher wien Fanmade-Video...
> 
> und btw:unter "cinematic" stelle ich mirn render-video in 16:9 vor und net son ingame crap!



Nadann zeig mir mal die Szenen, mit dem man den Film zusammenschneiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich ist das original. Aber nen Cinematic ist es wirklich nicht.

BTW: Soweit ich es verstanden habe war der Typ ja ein Verlassener. Was der für klamotten trägt ist doch angeblich ein neues Tier-Set vom WL 

Vid:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fSFyKtJDHQ8


----------



## Titanus (24. September 2008)

wenn allianz und horde im "echten wow" sa an einem strang ziehen würde, dann wär es einfach nur der hammer ^^ 
finde dieses video sehr schön animiert und episch 
 so long 

euer titte


----------



## fles (24. September 2008)

arthas sagt, als die forsis kommen iwas wie silvernas...
könnte das sylvanas heissen oder is das ne neue figur?


----------



## BleaKill (24. September 2008)

kewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (24. September 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur eins...

JOAR wie unfair in dem Video können Allis und Hordler miteinander reden und ingame geht das nicht UNFAIR!!!
Ne echt ma is schon ziemlich geil aber Saurfang stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isador87 (24. September 2008)

Alter Verwalter... NICE... Echt geniale Arbeit... aber recht kurz... das hätte n schöner Film oder ne schöne Filmreihe sein können!!!


----------



## Jeffy (24. September 2008)

nice, is aber kein official oder? oO

so far


----------



## Ch3rion (24. September 2008)

geiles video! will noch mehr von diesen trailern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (24. September 2008)

Nette Hommage an Die Rückkehr des Königs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (24. September 2008)

fles schrieb:


> arthas sagt, als die forsis kommen iwas wie silvernas...
> könnte das sylvanas heissen oder is das ne neue figur?


hat mich auch gewundert und klingt recht männlich ^^



Jeffy schrieb:


> nice, is aber kein official oder? oO
> 
> so far


doch stammt aus den beta client dateien


----------



## Malehkith (24. September 2008)

Das ist nicht homemade und kein Trailer. Es ist eine Videosequenz die nach Abgabe einer Quest sichtbar wird. (Ähnlich wie bei der Kugel in MT ) 

!


----------



## huladai (24. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ja is ja auch klarwarum^^ Da es Läd heißt -.-



Epic selfowned. Es heißt "lädt".

Nicht zu ernst nehmen bitte :=)


----------



## Leckerlie (24. September 2008)

wirklich gelungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub ein film in cinematic stil über die world of warcraft geschichte wäre mal richtig geil...
wäre bestimmt voll erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (24. September 2008)

lol arthas nun untoter oder was xD


----------



## Thersus (24. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur eins...
> 
> JOAR wie unfair in dem Video können Allis und Hordler miteinander reden und ingame geht das nicht UNFAIR!!!
> Ne echt ma is schon ziemlich geil aber Saurfang stirbt
> ...



Seit wann ist Saurfang n brauner Orc? War der nich immer Grün? Dachte eher das is Garosh Hellscream... Wobei es mindestens genauso schade is das der dabei stirbt...


----------



## Alexaeus (24. September 2008)

Ich hab' den Forsaken noch nie wirklich getraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIE Wendung kam aber unerwartet...

Whatever.

Sehr geiler Trailer *(?)* ,Gänsehaut-Feeling inklusive.^^

"Now ALL can see!"

MdG (Mit diabolischen Grüßen),Alexaeus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (24. September 2008)

also ich fands eher dumm und vor allem schwachsinnig...passt absolut nicht in die lore rein
ich fass das mal eben zusammen:
menschen und orcs kämpfen gemeinsam-->arthas tötet hellscream-->die entweihten töten menschen und orcs, besiegen arthas, aber arthas lebt-->dann kommen einfach so drachen vom roten drachenschwarm an und killen die entweihten

das vid war zwar recht nett gemacht, aber von der storyline sehr schwach


----------



## maniac-kun (24. September 2008)

Bihd schrieb:


> lol arthas nun untoter oder was xD


schonmal bemerkt das arthas der lichkönig und todesritter ist? die sind generell untot


----------



## ReWahn (24. September 2008)

Thersus schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Saurfang n brauner Orc? War der nich immer Grün? Dachte eher das is Garosh Hellscream... Wobei es mindestens genauso schade is das der dabei stirbt...



der im video ist der jüngere saurfang, der ist heute bei ner karawane in nagrand anzutreffen...
der alte 'echte' saurfang stirbt nicht...


----------



## Riku182 (24. September 2008)

Mhh mal ne Frage hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das die Verlassenen kamen und da halt alles zugebombt haben um Horde/Allianze erstmals zu schützen und ihre Armee zu vergrößern?

@ReWahn: Ja trodzdem Saurfang bleibt Saurfang ich mag diese Familie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

Naja net so doll


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2008)

SO, endlich alle tod? is wow endlich zu ende ? ^^

nene spaß...

aber lol... wenn jetz kommt, man kann Arthas killen weil er ja durch die seuche der verlassenen geschwächt wurde >_> rüffl!

das mitt den verlassenen find cih jetz eigenartig... wie wird das storry technisch eingebaut??

was pasiert mit UC (die Q is ja "Instanziert") und man kann ja net UC wechpatchen und alle die keine Q gemacht haben dürfen da trotzdem rein xD

werden die UD Chars gelöscht? oder dürfen die sich nen lvl 50 B11 pala erstellen?

was is mitt der Alianz... fält als ausgleich das Draenai Startgebiet samt Base ins Wasser?
...

oder hatt am ende der genialen Q reihe nix wirklich verändert und WOW geht weiter wie gestern...


----------



## Riku182 (24. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> SO, endlich alle tod? is wow endlich zu ende ? ^^
> 
> nene spaß...
> 
> aber lol... wenn jetz kommt, man kann Arthas killen weil er ja durch die seuche der verlassenen geschwächt wurde >_> rüffl!



Glaub eher net so wie der wieder reingegangen ist sahs so aus als würd den das zeug garnet erst interesieren...


----------



## Jeffy (24. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> hat mich auch gewundert und klingt recht männlich ^^
> 
> 
> doch stammt aus den beta client dateien



dankö =)


----------



## loragorn (24. September 2008)

ich finds richtig geil,scheiss auf ingame Grafik, dass sieht voll geil aus voll Gänsehaut bekommn


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Glaub eher net so wie der wieder reingegangen ist sahs so aus als würd den das zeug garnet erst interesieren...


er spielt den starken mann :>

aber man sihe Killjaden... blizzard "schwächt" gerne zu mächtige Gegner ^^

Und Illidan bekommt man auch nur mit Akama und Majev platt : /


----------



## Riku182 (24. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> er spielt den starken mann :>
> 
> aber man sihe Killjaden... blizzard "schwächt" gerne zu mächtige Gegner ^^
> 
> Und Illidan bekommt man auch nur mit Akama und Majev platt : /



Kill'jaden is aber nicht tot und kommt bestimmt wieder und Illidan war eh ein Narr der sich für den Obermacker gehalten hat...


----------



## Shamanpower (24. September 2008)

Hoffentlich kommt der "richtige" Saurfang vorbei und geigt arthas mal so richtig die Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann brauchen wir uns nichtmehr mit dem Ollen rumschlagen und können gleich unser (wahrscheinlich) T9 looten.
Hehe..


----------



## Dulle (24. September 2008)

sehr fääääääääd


----------



## Hexenkind (24. September 2008)

Das Video steht auch im Zusammenhang mit anderen Dingen die in der alten Welt geschehen werden...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Sylvanas_Windrunner





> The Battle For The Undercity
> 
> As the combined Horde and Alliance forces began their assault upon Angrathar the Wrath Gate,  an uprising broke out in the Undercity. Varimathras and hordes of his  demonic brethren overran the city, slaying all those who would not  submit to their dark rule. Sylvanas herself was nearly killed in the  coup, but managed to escape with a number of loyalists and fled to Orgrimmar.  Determined not to allow the Dreadlords a foothold in Horde territory,  Thrall and Sylvanas planned an immediate counterattack. In the midst of  their planning, Jaina Proudmoore arrived with terrible news: in the wake of Bolvar Fordragon's death, Varian Wrynn had ordered an assault on the Undercity, not to remove the Dreadlords, but as the first strike in a new war against the Horde.
> 
> Sylvanas returned to the Undercity at the head of a Horde army,  determined to retake her city. Along with Thrall and Vol'jin, she led  the assault into Undercity itself, a cry for her people upon her lips. In the Throne Room, Sylvanas fought and finally slew Varimathras, retaking her Throne at a cost not yet forseen.



Und es ist nicht Saurfang selbst der sterben wird, sondern sein Sohn...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Saurfang_the_Younger



> Saurfang the Younger will also appear in Northrend in the forthcoming expansion _Wrath of the Lich King_, assumingly alongside the Warsong Offensive. He is in command of the Kor'kron Vanguard, the fortress at the base of Angrathar the Wrath Gate. He also appears to be wearing Battlegear of Might like his father, High Overlord Saurfang.
> 
> During the battle for the Wrath Gate, Saurfang the Younger is defeated in one blow by The Lich King, and his soul is consumed by Frostmourne. After the Wrath Gate chain, players are given his shattered armor by Alexstrasza and asked to deliver it to his father, the High Overlord. This takes place in
> 
> ...





Dazu gibt es auch eine Questlinie...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Questarkness_Stirs


----------



## TheGui (24. September 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Kill'jaden is aber nicht tot und kommt bestimmt wieder und Illidan war eh ein Narr der sich für den Obermacker gehalten hat...


das ändert was an der Tatsache das Blizzard immer wider gründe findet "Übermächtige Gegner" legbar zu machen?


----------



## Lurgg (24. September 2008)

sehr geil das video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (24. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> hab es schon gesehn ist echt episch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was soll spoiler sein?!?!?


----------



## Hexenkind (24. September 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> was soll spoiler sein?!?!?



Das Video. ._.


----------



## Mr. Käse (24. September 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> also ich fands eher dumm und vor allem schwachsinnig...passt absolut nicht in die lore rein
> ich fass das mal eben zusammen:
> menschen und orcs kämpfen gemeinsam-->arthas tötet hellscream-->die entweihten töten menschen und orcs, besiegen arthas, aber arthas lebt-->dann kommen einfach so drachen vom roten drachenschwarm an und killen die entweihten
> 
> das vid war zwar recht nett gemacht, aber von der storyline sehr schwach



Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe steht hinter den Verlassenen in dem Video Varimathras. In einem anderem Thread auf Buffed wurden bereits Videos gezeit in dennen Sylvanas, Thrall und Vol'jin die von Varimathras eingenommene Unterstadt mit dem Spieler zurückerobern.

In diesem Sinne.... von der Storyline echt stark..


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (24. September 2008)

ist das ein neuer blizzard spot oder das genialste machinima?


----------



## Quantin Talentino (24. September 2008)

könnte mir das auch als patch-video vorstellen

WoW 3.3.0 - The Hour of the Forsaken


so wie damals vor dem patch als BT kam...

aber wurde ja schon gesagt, dass das ein video aus ner Questreihe is.

naja interessant ist es auf jedenfall und sieht top aus!


----------



## leckaeis (24. September 2008)

Also  ich versuch das ganze mal zu erklären : ( Spoiler [ <-- ums zu erklären: Spoiler sind Dinge, die den Überraschungseffekt nehmen.])

Varimathras verrät Sylvanas und schliesst sich mit der Apothekervereinigung zusammen. Diese wiederum verrät die verlassenen. ( Der Anführer der Apotheker is auch der Hampel der im Video die katapulte befehligt )

Zusammen haben diese Beiden Mächte eine Seuche entwickelt um die geißel und die Lebenden zu vernichten. 
Und mit einer Q-Reihe muss man dann UC wieder einnehmen. Aber das seht ihr dann wenns kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (24. September 2008)

ist das von blizzard oder fan made??

aber ich hoffe dass die untoten in wotlk ihre seuche fertig kriegen und genau das passiert was im video zu sehen ist


----------



## Vexoka (24. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Bei mir ist seit einiger Zeit FileFront allgemein richtig lahmarschid. Weiß da jemand einen Grund, oder ist das nur bei mir so? Früher war es *deutlich* schneller!



jo gut zu wissen das es nicht nur bei mir so isr >.<


----------



## The-Dragon (24. September 2008)

Nochmal zusammenfassend:

Dieses Video gehört zu einer Questreihe.
Der Orcanführer in dem Video ist Saurfangs Sohn.
Die Untoten die dort auftreten gehören zu Varimathras' Fraktion.
Die grünen Bomben entspringen der "Antiseuche" die in WotlK entwickelt  wird.

Wer jetzt meint von der Storyline etc. her wäre das Video ziemlich schwach, der sollte sich mal die Questtexte genauer durchlesen. Die Geschehnisse im Spiel werden nämlich hauptsächlich darüber erzählt und führen in WotlK letztlich zu den Ereignissen im Video..

So kommt es, das Saurfangs Sohn die Orcs anführt, an der Seite der Allianz kämpfen, die Untoten sich in zwei Lager spalten wovon Eines gegen die Lebenden arbeitet und der rote Drachenschwarm mitkämpft.

Die Questreihe kommt vor dem Spielerangriff auf den Lichking. Ich hoffe das Blizzard uns endlich eine epische Ingameschlacht bietet und im Kampf gegen Arthas noch der ein oder Andere epische Helfer auftritt (Sylvanas kämpft mit um sich zu rächen, der/die Drachenschwärme helfen mit, etc.)

Und vergesst nicht: Trotz der Macht, die Frostmourne und der ihm innewohnende Lichking Arthas verleihen, ist dieser immer noch ein Mensch der von der Legion verdorben wurde, wie viele andere vor ihm. Es sollte also möglich sein, mit 10 (!) epischen Helden auf lvl 80 mit all ihrer Erfahrung und Macht und etwas Hilfe von legendären Helden diesen einen Mann zu Fall zu bringen (zumal jeder Gruppengegner eh nur wegen der gewirkten Heilung besiegt werden  kann, was der ja nicht kriegt).

Also bitte kein mimimi mehr wegen "Arthas mit 10 Mann killen"


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. September 2008)

Zephir schrieb:


> auch wenn es "nur" ingame ist....geil...sehr geil gemacht...schön stimmisch. so gehört es



ja richtig gut gemacht
die gesichter bewegen sich anders realitischer halt 
echt geil gemacht und ich weiß jetzt woher das feuer kommt xD


----------



## Gnarlgor (25. September 2008)

ja, ich find es auch richtig gut, gerade auch storytechnisch, unerwartet (und deshalb geil) aber nicht unpassend, blizzard, wir wollen mehr davon!!!!


----------



## Raminator (25. September 2008)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Also  ich versuch das ganze mal zu erklären : ( Spoiler [ <-- ums zu erklären: Spoiler sind Dinge, die den Überraschungseffekt nehmen.])
> 
> Varimathras verrät Sylvanas und schliesst sich mit der Apothekervereinigung zusammen. Diese wiederum verrät die verlassenen. ( Der Anführer der Apotheker is auch der Hampel der im Video die katapulte befehligt )
> 
> ...


und wir haben gelernt spoiler zu markieren


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Hier kann man sich die gesamte Questreihe anschauen: klick

Inklusive Erklärungen.


----------



## ensomni (25. September 2008)

Das Video ist bereits im neuen Betapatch enthalten. *(Deutsch)*
Wer den Patch schon hat findet die Videos im PTR Ordner Data/Interface/Cinematics

für den Rest^^
CINEMATIC DEUTSCH
Gugst Du HIER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (25. September 2008)

Epic! Ich find solche Video's echt genial.. So sollten Machinimas aussehen.


----------



## Nashra (25. September 2008)

ich finde es sehr schön und sehr prfessionell gemacht. erinnert mich an tales of the past.


----------



## Chillers (25. September 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> also ich fands eher dumm und vor allem schwachsinnig...passt absolut nicht in die lore rein
> ich fass das mal eben zusammen:
> menschen und orcs kämpfen gemeinsam-->arthas tötet hellscream-->die entweihten töten menschen und orcs, besiegen arthas, aber arthas lebt-->dann kommen einfach so drachen vom roten drachenschwarm an und killen die entweihten
> 
> das vid war zwar recht nett gemacht, aber von der storyline sehr schwach



/vote


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> /vote



warum "/vote"? Oo


----------



## Machat (25. September 2008)

sehr genial! Ich als ewiger PvP-Hasser weil Harmonist, sehe es gerne wie Allianz und Horde Seite an Seite kämpfen. Endlich passiert mal etwas lebende Politik in WoW. Die Untoten spalten sich in 2 Lager? Sehr sehr interessant, auch wenn man vermutlich nur für die "Guten" sein darf. Der Rote Drachenschwarm bietet sich als Verbündeter an? Was da wohl passiert sein mag? Ich seh es nicht als Spoiler sondern eher als Teaser. Man schaut sich das Video an, denkt sich nichts Böses und wartet darauf dass der Superimbarthas alle roundhousekickt, doch stattdessen kommt die RAF der Verlassenen und macht Arthas (aber auch allen anderen) Feuer unter dem Hintern. Friendly Fire ist ihnen egal. Interessant... Ich wusste man kann diesen Verlassenen nicht trauen.

An alle die meinen es wäre Loremäßig inkorrekt: In WoW darf auch Lore weitererzählt werden ihr Spezialisten, und genau auf sowas warte ich seit WoW 1.0!


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

Also ich finde erstmal sollte ganz klar über dem Thread ein fettes *Spoiler* stehen weil die Story ist mit Sicherheit am geilsten wenn man sie direkt erlebt und sie sich nicht erst durchliest.
Um den Spoiler jetzt mal perfekt zu machen und das alles in Einklang zu bringen(also wer es nicht wissen will, sollte besser wirklich nicht lesen):

Es ist ein offizielles Machinima von Blizz und der ultimative Beweis dafür wieviel dichter und stimmiger die Story in Wotlk im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ist. Erst versucht man bekanntlich über viele, viele quests hin auf Seiten der Horde die Seuche weiterzuentwickeln. Apotheker Putress zeichnet sich dafür verantwortlich. Gerade wenn man einen untoten spielt, kann man sich damit voll identifizieren.
Dies führt zu eben jenem Höhpunkt wo Hochlord Bolvar der Menschen und Saurfang der Jüngere(puuh...ich dachte erst Daddy stirbt...und der ist ja einer der großen 7 Helden der Horde, neben den 5 Anführern und einem gewissen Champion der Horde. Wäre echt schade um ihn gewesen.) Arthas herausfordern und dann alle von Putress(das ist der Anführer der Verlassenen in dem Video) bombadiert werden nachdem Arthas Saurfang mit Forstmourne die Seele entzogen hat.
Als Hordespieler schnappt man sich danach die Axt von Saurfang und bringt sie zu daddy nur um herauszufinden das Sylvanas zu Thrall geflohen ist weil Varimatras(der auch hinter dem Angriff von Putress steht) sie betrogen und Unterstadt angegriffen hat. Nun geht es zusammen mit Thrall, Sylvanas und Vol'jin zur Befreiung von Unterstadt...was auch gelingt. Varimatras wird gekillt(aber das wohl nicht für immer weil sowas bei den Dreadlords ja wohl auf normalem weg nicht möglich ist) und kurz bevor es Putress an den Leib geht, kommt leider die leichtgläubige Allianz und attakiert Unterstadt weil ja die Verlassenen offiziell ihren Hochlord gekillt haben. Also wird die Fehde zwischen Allianz und Horde nochmal geschürt.
Wie es weitergeht, wissen wir noch nicht(aber die nächsten Tage werden das wohl zeigen). Wie sich das auf Seiten der Allianz spielt, ist auch noch nicht klar(ich vermute mal sie wird nicht ganz so dicht weil der Verräter ja nicht in Reihen der Allianz ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man einige quests macht und dann an einem spektakulären Begräbnis des Hochlords teilnimmt, eventuell einen Angriff von Varimatras selbst abwehrt(den könnte man ja mehrmals killen lassen) und sich dann auf den Weg zum Angriff auf Unterstadt macht). Die Drachen in dem Video bedürfen wohl auch noch einer Erklärung....und wieso zwar Orks, Menschen und Untote vorkommen...aber sonst keine Rassen sich dem Angriff auf Arthas anschließen(also ein Taure reitet da irgendwo mit...aber das kann ja wohl nicht alles sein).

Unterm Strich kann man jedenfalls jetzt schon sagen das es wohl die epischste Story in WoW wird...wenn nicht sogar überhaupt in einem MMORPG. Wer immer gelästert hat das WoW keine durchgehende Story hat, der wird sich auf Wotlk jedenfalls freuen denn das hat definitiv eine/mehrere durchgehende Story(s).

PS: Sylvanas kriegt passend zu Wotlk ein neues Aussehen(und das ganz neue sieht wirklich gut und passend aus. Anders als das bisherige oder das was sie zwischenzeitlich einführen wollten). Das neue DK-Flugmount ist jetzt auch bekannt(sieht nach nem skelett-hippogryphen aus. Fraglich ob die Leute damit zufrieden sein werden aber besser als die tote taube sieht es in jedem Fall aus).


----------



## Bablione (25. September 2008)

ein schönes Video


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. September 2008)

meine meinung zu dem Video:

Das sieht ganz KLar nach nem Tales of the Path IV aus da das kein Blizz Style is aber is nur ne vermutung...wer die Filme kennt weis was ich meine


----------



## lord just (25. September 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> meine meinung zu dem Video:
> 
> Das sieht ganz KLar nach nem Tales of the Path IV aus da das kein Blizz Style is aber is nur ne vermutung...wer die Filme kennt weis was ich meine




ist ein offizielles video von blizzard, was auch so im spiel vor kommt. mit wotlk legt blizzard endlich wieder mehr wert auf die story und nutzt ne neue technik, die es einem erlaubt den spielfortschritt unabhängig von anderen spielern zu erleben.

sprich man macht quests damit das wrathgate geöffnet wird und dann kommt dieses video und danach geht es normal weiter und für einen selbst ist unterstadt dann erstmal nicht mehr betretbar, bis man die quest zur befreiung von unterstadt gemacht hat. andere spieler die aber noch nicht so weit sind, können einfach nach unterstadt, weil für sie alles beim alten ist.

finde das ganze gut, weil so jeder die großen events die viel zur story beitragen erlebt und nicht wie z.b. bei den alten events wie z.b. aq oder naxx nur jene das event erleben, die zu der zeit schon gespielt haben und auch nen char besaßen, der hoch genug war und das nötige equipment besaß.

freu mich auf jeden fall schon drauf und hoffe, dass blizzard noch mehr von solchen videos für den storyfortschritt benutzt.


----------



## Nehar (25. September 2008)

Wirklich nett! 

Nur wird das denke ich kaum von Herr Blizzard persönlich kommen, sondern von irgendeinem Fan.

Was ihr mir aber noch erklären müsst: Wieso helfen die Orcs den Menschen? So wie ich das verstanden habe, haben die Menschen Thrall doch Jahrelang gefangen gehalten und waren sonst auch nie besonders nett. Und wieso killen die Forsaken die Menschen UND die Orcs und nicht Arthas? Gerade das sie die Orcs killen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Naja Film ist echt nett gemacht, leider keine Bl11's^^


Wenn das stimmt was der Herr über mir gepostet hat, dann wäre das üüüüüber Geil von Blizzard! 



suck it warhammer (:


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Wirklich nett!
> 
> Nur wird das denke ich kaum von Herr Blizzard persönlich kommen, sondern von irgendeinem Fan.
> 
> ...




Einfach mal 3 posts höher lesen was ich geschrieben habe.
Es ist offiziell...es ist in Wotlk...und da wird fast alles erklärt. Wieso die Orks den Menschen helfen ist doch schon ewig klar weil alle nunmal in Arthas den größten Feind sehen und zumindest dafür ihre Streitigkeiten begraben. Nunja...und dann kommt es erstens anders....und zweitens als man denkt...;-)


----------



## Nehar (25. September 2008)

Oh, das kommt davon wenn man nur so wenige Post's liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber danke für den Tipp^^


----------



## Schlamm (25. September 2008)

Echtgenial, da will man sich gleich seinen Chara schnappen und zu Arthas stürmen...sehr dick gemacht.


----------



## Frankx (25. September 2008)

Hmmmm  
gefällt mir aber kein cinematik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob das story technisch passt ist natürlich NOCH ein anderes Bier^^
Aber schön das Alli und Horde zusammen kämpfen
und Arthas Verliert gegen Sylvanas?


----------



## Sarcz (25. September 2008)

schön gemacht, bis auf die Forsaken jedoch copy&paste von lord of the rings.


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

Frankx schrieb:


> Hmmmm
> gefällt mir aber kein cinematik
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso sollte Arthas gegen Sylvanas verlieren? Der kommt aus seiner Burg und will mit den Menschen und den Hordlern vor seiner Tür aufräumen. Dann bombadieren die abtrünnigen Verlassenen das Gebiet womit sein Job ja praktisch erledigt ist(denn durch die neue Seuche sterben sowohl Arthas' Untote als auch alles andere). Also zieht er sich zurück und und schwört Rache(wohl weil die Hordler und die Allianz es gewagt haben ihn herauszufordern. Eventuell aber auch um sich Gedanken über die veränderte Situation durch die neue Seuche zu machen...schließlich kann er ja dann seine Armeen nicht mehr aussenden). Sylvanas hat mit dem ganzen nichts zu tun...und Arthas wird ja auch nicht besiegt sondern zieht sich nur genervt zurück.
Vielleicht hast du auch was falsch verstanden. Sylvanas(zusammen mit Vol'jin und Thrall) besiegt später Varimathras welcher hinter dem Angriff durch die abtrünnigen Verlassenen steht.

Das Sylvanas irgendwann auch Arthas besiegt, ist allerdings durchaus möglich. Irgendwie müssen sie ja den Endkampf gegen Arthas aufbauen und da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das 25Spieler den mal gerade so besiegen, wäre es durchaus möglich das an dem Kampf etliche NPC-Helden von Allianz und Horde beteiligt sind. Ich vermute eh das gegen Ende des Kampfes dann irgendein NPC mit Ashbringer Frostmourne zerschlägt....


----------



## nopast (25. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Ja is ja auch klarwarum^^ Da es Läd heißt -.-



öhmmm wenn du schon einen auf "Intelligent" machst dann schreib wenigstens Richtig.

das heisst lädt..........

lg


----------



## Lestad (25. September 2008)

@Pacster
Ich weiß nicht ob du es gesehn hast, aber da waren auch ein paare Trolle unter den Orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie jeder weis, Trolle, treue Untegebene der Orkichen Horde. Bis auf paar ausnahmen, die ich sehr schade finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (25. September 2008)

*daumen hoch* echt nice xD


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

Sehr nice. Das wird einfach zu geil ab dem 13.11.2008.


----------



## -=General=- (25. September 2008)

hier mal auf deutsch


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQzuyMv2CyQ.../news/index.php

das coolste video was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2008)

Das Video ist ziemlich genial und der Auftritt von Saurfang und der Horde hat bei mir eine richtige Gänsehaut ausgelöst. Der Angriff der Verlassenen hingegen wirft doch einige Fragen auf. Ich erkläre mir es allerdings auch damit, dass es ja scheinbar einen Putsch gegen Sylvanas geben wird, angeführt von Varimathras, dem abtrünnigen Apotheker und einer Gruppe von Verlassenen, der dann in Undercity mit der Hilfe von Thrall und Jaina niedergeschlagen wird. Generell eine sehr coole Wendung, wobei ich befürchte, dass es wieder einige Knallköpfe geben wird, die nicht zwischen Sylvanas' Anhängern und den Abtrünnigen entscheiden können und die Verlassenen dann generell für Verräter halten werden.

Die Person, die Arthas kurz vor seinem Rückzug erwähnt, ist übrigens vermutlich wirklich Sylvanas Windrunner. Ich denke mal, dass er sich damit auch NICHT direkt auf den Untoten an der Klippe bezieht, da der Auftritt der Verlassenen für ihn wahrscheinlich wie ein Auftrag ihrer Anführerin, Lady Sylvanas, aussehen wird. Immerhin standen die Verlassenen bis zum Verrat durch Varimathras allein unter dem Kommando der Banshee-Königin.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Blizzard bekommts nicht mehr hin oder?
Beim Ansehen der deutschen Version kann einem doch nur das kotzen kommen.

Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig mal keinen Praktikanten, nach einem 3 Tages Deutsch Kurs, mit übersetzen zu beauftragen?

Justice in diesem Kontext mit Rache zu übersetzen sollte wirklich mit Folter bestraft werden.
Und wie kann man eine Figur wie Arthas sagen lassen:
"und was Angst wirklich heisst"

Das ist Kindergarten deutsch:
"Ich zeige dir was Angst wirklich heisst und dann schmeiss ich dich mit Wattebällchen bis du blutest, bäää"

"die wahre Bedeutung von Furcht" wäre die korrekte Übersetzung gewesen, herrje das kann doch nicht so schwer sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2008)

doof.
alle gehn drauf )=

aber eigentlich ne intressante wendung

aber das problem:
wie kann ein deppertes kattapult saurfang onehitten Oo


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber das problem:
> wie kann ein deppertes kattapult saurfang onehitten Oo



Wenn ich nichts auf den Augen habe, wurde Saurfang bereits von Arthas getötet, bevor die abtrünnigen Vergessenen ihre Attacke gestartet haben.


----------



## Shayde (25. September 2008)

woooow richtig geil gemacht... so sollte der wow film aussehen nicht mit echten schauspielern <_<


----------



## Panador (25. September 2008)

Muss auch sagen - WOW
Für ein Ingame-Grafik-Video sehr gut gemacht, sehr atmopshärisch - auch wenn ich den Inhalt ein wenig seltsam finde.... 
Horde und Allianz endlich Seite an Seite - und die Untoten verraten alle, toll... -.- Die Ankunft der Drachen is imo ziemlich aus dem Herr der Ringe Film geklaut, das muss so nicht sein... Aber schon arg, Horde-Anführer in Northrend tot, Allianz-Anführer in Northrend tot... was passiert mit den Forsaken nach diesem Verrat. Vor allem, wieso dieser Verrat kurz nachdem die Horde ihnen geholfen hat, ihre Stadt zurückzuerobern? Oo Entweder übertrieben oder die Untoten sind größere Ärsche als die Allies und Arthas.

edit: grade erst gelesen, dass der Verrat der Forsaken in dem Video eh von Putress, dem Verräter ausging, nicht von Sylvanas. Damit sieht die Sache für die Forsaken eh wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Thrall99 (25. September 2008)

hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (25. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> doof.
> alle gehn drauf )=
> 
> aber eigentlich ne intressante wendung
> ...




Ist auch nicht Saurfang sondern sein Sohn, der da vom Lich King gekillt wird.


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht Saurfang sondern sein Sohn, der da vom Lich King gekillt wird.


na dann ist ja gut^^


----------



## Delwod (25. September 2008)

Geniales video leider auf englisch was ich überhaupt nicht kann!


----------



## Traklar (25. September 2008)

Sieht echt mal stylisch aus. Danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Killah (25. September 2008)

boar wie geil aber traurisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   naja


----------



## Flink95 (25. September 2008)

super video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab auch ein video von der questline die nach dem video kommt gesehen die find ich auch ziemlich cool


----------



## Lomiraan (25. September 2008)

Uhhhhh^^

Hab voll das Kribbeln am Rücken ^_^

Ich liebe diese Dramatischen Schlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (25. September 2008)

Oha... gefällt mir echt gut.
Freu mich schon darauf dem eine rein zu hauen.


----------



## Tandial (25. September 2008)

An alle die jetz denken:

WOOT FORSAKEN sind abtrünnig O,O

kann ich beruhigen^^ dieser doofe untote der deen angriff gestartet hat war ein mieser verräter, nur schade dass fürst bolvar und Saurfangs sohn dran glauben mussten...

wir werden sie rächen... Arthas kann sein billigschwert behalten ich werd mit dem neuem ASHBRINGER auf den plan treten und dann machen wir ihn mit einem 100er schlachtzug nieder!

so ganz heroic like^^

ne mal schauen ich hoffe Ashbringer spielt eine sehr tragende rolle und ist auch lootbar^^
ich liebe dieset Schwertchen einfach xD


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Ans ich ganz Toll.
Nur mehr Hordler Videos währen mal angesagter.


----------



## Undead Secret (25. September 2008)

O.O GEIL^^


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Sauerfangs Sohn? woran erkennt ihr das?


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (25. September 2008)

Jo ist nicht schlecht das Filmchen.


----------



## smilieface (25. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Sauerfangs Sohn? woran erkennt ihr das?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre stand über ihm der name "saurfang the younger"
oder so^^


----------



## rofldiepofl (25. September 2008)

bester wow film den ich je gesehn hab, da kriegt auch nen laie der mit der geschichte nich viel am hut hat gänsehaut^^


----------



## Fire bone (25. September 2008)

Gänsehaut fealing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (25. September 2008)

nice


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Dieser Verräter wird es noch Bezahlen Sauerfangs Sohn, und die Horde verraten zu haben.


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Sry für den Doppeltpost aber hatt die Horde nicht ein neues Wappenrock ? Wie die Allys.


----------



## Hiliboy (25. September 2008)

gott wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DEATH TO THE SCOURGE! DEATH TO THE LIVING!

FOR THE FORSAKEN!


----------



## Pako (25. September 2008)

Bin zwar auch Horde Spieler aber echt geiles Video ! 5/5 *


----------



## Tan (25. September 2008)

einfach nur boa !


----------



## Keksemacher (25. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht Saurfang sondern sein Sohn, der da vom Lich King gekillt wird.


das is glaube ich weder der sohn von saurfang noch saurfang das is doch garrosh oder wie er heißt groms sohn oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Ne ist der nicht, der Garrosh schauts ein wenig anders aus.Und sit noch in den Outlands soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Nalarna (25. September 2008)

Malehkith schrieb:


> Das ist nicht homemade und kein Trailer. Es ist eine Videosequenz die nach Abgabe einer Quest sichtbar wird. (Ähnlich wie bei der Kugel in MT )
> 
> !



Muss wohl so sein, dann beim letzten Beta Patch hat der beim Installieren kurz da stehen gehabt schreibe und dann irgendwas mit wrathgate.avi, das heißt, dass dieses Video irgendwo in den Spieledateien liegen muss, und da liegts nur wenns ingame gebraucht wird, die Trailer sind ja nicht im Spiel entahlten sondern die muss man immer von wow-europe runterladen.
Ich nehm mal an dass dieses video auch aus eben diesen Spieledateien extrahiert wurde.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Ne ist der nicht, der Garrosh schauts ein wenig anders aus.Und sit noch in den Outlands soweit ich weiss.


wird mit WotLK aber in Nordend sein heim finden.


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Wenn das so sein sollte, dann ist das wohl nru bei abgabe einer Ally Quest.Den von der Horde ist Afangs nicht viel zu sehen.Oooder es ist bei einer Quest die man für Icecrown machen muss, sozusagen eine Start Quest für das Gebiet.Könnte aber auch nach einer abgabe eine art erzählugn sein wieso sie halt in den Luftschiffen sind.


----------



## Kokoros (25. September 2008)

Is sher schön gemacht aber...  Dieses Horde+Ally =IMBA getue geht mir auf n Sack..
"Hey Thrall die Brennende Legion kommt"
"Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben"
"Los wir müssen uns verbünden"

Außerdem der Trailer kommt mir irgendiwe komisch vor...
Arthas tötet den Orc (dachte erst es wäre Nezul aber der war ja der vorherige Wirt des Kings)
und wird es im Add on dann Orc Banshees geben?
Und warum Rennen die denn alle mit 60er Gear rum?
Fragen über Fragen xD
Todesritter keine  Banshee ich weiß^^


----------



## Uranius (25. September 2008)

Ich wußte schon wieso meine Wahl auf Untote fiel.

DEATH TO THE LIVING!
THIS IS THE TIME OF THE FORSAKEN!


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Erstens, Ner´zuhl IST der Lick King.Zweitens, die Verbünden sich nicht eben mal kurz.Es zeigt nur die gemeinsame Schlacht.Drittens nur unser werter Fürst Bolvar läuft damit herum, der rest der Allys sind in der neuen Gear, genauso wie die Hordler.Viertens, nein er entzieht dem Orc(Garrosh) nur die Seele um sozusagen Frostmourne  zu nähren oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Tante V (25. September 2008)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> gott wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja da bekamm ich auch gänsehaut xD 



FÜR DIE VERLASSENEN!!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ForTehWin schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nicht nach nem offiziellen "cinematic" aus.
> Eher wien Fanmade-Video...
> 
> und btw:unter "cinematic" stelle ich mirn render-video in 16:9 vor und net son ingame crap!



daher der name cinematic (FILMisch)  !


----------



## Daylan (25. September 2008)

Thersus schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Saurfang n brauner Orc? War der nich immer Grün? Dachte eher das is Garosh Hellscream... Wobei es mindestens genauso schade is das der dabei stirbt...



Das ist Saufang Jr., der Abgesandte der Horde nach Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das Bollwar Foredragon stirbt =/ Mochte ihn immer!
Naja das wird Varian und Thrall ziemlich böse gegenüber den Forsaken stimmen ...
Mal schauen wie der Konflikt ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

wie findet ihr das?:


Also wenn man ein raid auf Arthas machen will können sich Horde und Allianz verbünden naa?

so wie im Film?


----------



## Tante V (25. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das?:
> 
> 
> Also wenn man ein raid auf Arthas machen will können sich Horde und Allianz verbünden naa?
> ...




lassen wir uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

ach ähm.. hab noch ne frage da wo dieser freak aufm berg mit diesen Katapulten schießt, sind das Dämonische Katapulte?

und wieso steuern solche Untoten leute die Katapulte?


----------



## Shac (25. September 2008)

ist schön wie hier geraten wird.

die befehlshaber sind Bolvar fordragon und saurfang jr. sieht man auch in den videos die die ganze story um die undercityschlacht zeigen.
Arthas lebt die ganze zeit als lich könig aber da sletzte was man von ihm sah vor woltk war am ende der untotenkampange von frozen throne wo er zum lichking wurde.
den überraschungsangrif am wrath gate kam von varimathras und dem chef der apotehekervereinigung und zumindest varimathras wird in der schlacht um uc getötet(wo bitte war da vol`jin zu sehen?)
das ganze eskaliert aber dann wieder weil varian wyrnn mit ner gruppe eliteritter auttaucht und thrall für bolvars tod verantwortlich macht,das keiner stirbt ist jaina proudmoore zu verdanken die die allianzer zurück nach sw portet.
Wäre aber gut von Blizz wenn se im Laufe der Story endlich ne Art Friedensvertrag schliessen würden und ab dem nächsten Addon allys und Hordler richtig gemeinsam kämpfen würden was sowieso ne komische Sache ist weil Jaina/Theramore ja auf du und du steht mit Thrall/orgrimmar und Hordler dort angegriffen werden.

Ansonsten mal abwarten


----------



## Huntermoon (25. September 2008)

cooles video
(Rote Drache FTW!^^)


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Welcher schlacht um UC?
Und wo sollen da Varian auftauchen?


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

*Das Video steht auch im Zusammenhang mit anderen Dingen die in der alten Welt geschehen werden...*

http://www.wowwiki.com/Sylvanas_Windrunner



> The Battle For The Undercity
> 
> As the combined Horde and Alliance forces began their assault upon Angrathar the Wrath Gate,  an uprising broke out in the Undercity. Varimathras and hordes of his  demonic brethren overran the city, slaying all those who would not  submit to their dark rule. Sylvanas herself was nearly killed in the  coup, but managed to escape with a number of loyalists and fled to Orgrimmar.  Determined not to allow the Dreadlords a foothold in Horde territory,  Thrall and Sylvanas planned an immediate counterattack. In the midst of  their planning, Jaina Proudmoore arrived with terrible news: in the wake of Bolvar Fordragon's death, Varian Wrynn  had ordered an assault on the Undercity, not to remove the Dreadlords,  but as the first strike in a new war against the Horde.
> 
> Sylvanas  returned to the Undercity at the head of a Horde army, determined to  retake her city. Along with Thrall and Vol'jin, she led the assault  into Undercity itself, a cry for her people upon her lips. In the Throne Room, Sylvanas fought and finally slew Varimathras, retaking her Throne at a cost not yet forseen.


*
Und es ist nicht Saurfang selbst der sterben wird, sondern sein Sohn...*

http://www.wowwiki.com/Saurfang_the_Younger



> Saurfang the Younger will also appear in Northrend in the forthcoming expansion _Wrath of the Lich King_, assumingly alongside the Warsong Offensive. He is in command of the Kor'kron Vanguard, the fortress at the base of Angrathar the Wrath Gate. He also appears to be wearing Battlegear of Might like his father, High Overlord Saurfang.
> 
> During the battle for the Wrath Gate, Saurfang the Younger is defeated in one blow by The Lich King, and his soul is consumed by Frostmourne. After the Wrath Gate chain, players are given his shattered armor by Alexstrasza and asked to deliver it to his father, the High Overlord. This takes place in
> 
> ...


*
Dazu gibt es auch eine Questlinie...*

http://www.wowwiki.com/Questarkness_Stirs

*Hier kann man sich die gesamte Questreihe anschauen:* klick

_Inklusive Erklärungen.  				  				  				_

*Jeder der sich das Video auf Deutsch anschauen will kann das tun, wenn er die aktuelle Version des PTR Clients installiert hat. Und zwar unter Standardverzeichnis C:/Programme/World of Warcraft Public Test/Data/deDE/Interface/Cinematics*

*Dort steht dann das Video in zwei verschiedenen Versionen zu Verfügung die sich lediglich in der Auflösung unterscheiden. Sie heißen "WOW_Wrathgate_800" und "WOW_Wrathgate_1024".*

Recht herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, auf Wiedersehen.

PS: Für alle die es nicht finden oder nicht die aktuelle Version des Textrealmclients besitzen, hier noch einmal das Video auf Deutsch: klick


----------



## Nuramon94 (25. September 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Trailer besser gefällt als der offizielle Cinematic. Erstens ist er länger; zweitens erzählt er eine richtige, spannende Geschichte und drittens ist er für einen Machinima genial (und das sit noch untertrieben) gemacht! Ich kann den Hersteller nur loben! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß;
Nùramon @ Norgannon


----------



## Mayaleen (25. September 2008)

Die ganzen IngameSzenen und Cinematics gefallen mir übelst >.< 
Sollte nicht mal en Film oder so raus kommen? Die sind immer so kurz


----------



## maniac-kun (25. September 2008)

die deutsche synchro gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (25. September 2008)

sehr geil


----------



## DaiLei (25. September 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> die deutsche synchro gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da gibt es wohl noch mehr den es so geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...69&sid=2000


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

jo endlich auf deutsch finde Auf deutsch klinkts besser


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

Saurfang der Junge kann sterben. High Overlord Saurfang kann nicht sterben, der grüne Balken neben ihn ist nur seine Aufmerksamkeitsleiste, sinkt die auf 0, wird es ihm zu langweilig und er schläft ein. Oder warum glaubt ihr ist Arthas in Northrend? In den östlichen Königreichen ist Hogger und in Kalimdor Saurfang.


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

oh man wegen der *piieeeep* verlassenen is jez Bolvar tot -.-

danke auch ..-.-


und nochwas wieso greifen die Verlassenen die Horde mit den Katapulten an o.O? (verrat)??


----------



## HeadCrab (25. September 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Is sher schön gemacht aber...  Dieses Horde+Ally =IMBA getue geht mir auf n Sack..
> "Hey Thrall die Brennende Legion kommt"
> "Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben"
> "Los wir müssen uns verbünden"
> ...


60er gear sieht halt geil aus ja es wird orc todesritter geben den jede rasse kann ein todesritter werden


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

und wer is Saurfang überhaupt zokke nur ally o.O?


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> oh man wegen der *piieeeep* verlassenen is jez Bolvar tot -.-
> 
> danke auch ..-.-
> 
> ...



Varimathras und die Apothekervereinigung haben Sylvanas betrogen. Sie sind es die die Horde am Wrathgate angegriffen haben. Wie ich oben schon schrieb.^^


----------



## HeadCrab (25. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> oh man wegen der *piieeeep* verlassenen is jez Bolvar tot -.-
> 
> danke auch ..-.-
> 
> ...


omg du kappierst ja garnichts


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> oh man wegen der *piieeeep* verlassenen is jez Bolvar tot -.-
> 
> danke auch ..-.-
> 
> ...



Offizielles Intro von WoW Undead: ...sind sie ein Zweckbündnis mit der Horde eingegangen....

Die Verlassenen wurden von 2 ihrer obersten Befehlshaber -> der Apothekerfutzi der von Alextrasza fast gegrillt wird und Varimathras, betrogen. Slyvanas musste fliehen und Varimathras, SCHRECKENSLORD der Legion wendet sich natürlich gegen die Horde und Sylvanas. Die Forsaken wollen nur Rache an Arthas, was mit der Horde ist, ist ihnen egal, solange sie dadurch nicht bedroht sind.


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

oh *hüstel*

sry^^

Dann eben: ich hasse Varimathras


----------



## Kalisan (25. September 2008)

Joa bis auf die Tatsache das es zu viel Allianz ist gehts ja ne ;D







P.s.itte die beiden da unten füttern. Danke (wenns geht das böse fudda)


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> und wer is Saurfang überhaupt zokke nur ally o.O?



Varok Saurfang, also known as High Overlord Saurfang, is a level 72 (elite) orc located in the Valley of Strength in Orgrimmar. He is the reward giver for Horde players who turn in the [Head of Nefarian].


Background

Saurfang is the Supreme Commander of the Might of Kalimdor in the war against the Silithid and their Qiraji masters. He stands in Orgrimmar until the war, when he will travel to the frontline in Silithus. He is the brother of Broxigar, an orc who travelled back in time to the War of the Ancients and died in glorious battle against the Burning Legion. His son Saurfang the Younger lives in Nagrand.

Sometime after the Ahn'Qiraj gate events, he has become a pop icon to Horde players, who affectionately create various "facts" about him in the style of other pop culture icons such as Vin Diesel and Chuck Norris.

NOTE: At one point, he was able to be mind-controlled by Alliance players, who due to a bug could then use his Execute skill with a full rage bar, leading to some of the most magnificent crit videos ever seen in WoW.

In Wrath of the Lich King
World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King This section concerns content exclusive to Wrath of the Lich King.

Saurfang will be stationed in Warsong Hold in the Borean Tundra as advisor to Garrosh Hellscream. He seems to be in command of the Kor'kron in Northrend and fears the resurfacing blood lust of the orcs, due to its employment in Hellscream's savage but successful tactics. 

Kurz gesagt: Saurfang ist der Bruder des einzigen sterblichen Wesens das es geschafft hat, Sargeras zu verwunden und er steht in Orgrimmar. Er ist der stärkste Horde NPC und für jeden Crit bekommst du sofort und ohne auf rüssi zu achten 12000 Schaden verpasst.


----------



## Maltztrunk (25. September 2008)

Warum sagt der untote ,,sylvanas,,??


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Mal so nebenbei, falls ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen habt. Sylvanas hat wieder ein neues Modell spendiert bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun bin ich endlich zufrieden mit ihrem Aussehen. Hat Blizzard sehr gut hinbekommen wie ich finde.^^


----------



## Arkoras (25. September 2008)

Das neue Model ist zwar wirklich das einer Hochelfe, allerdings sah Sylvanas in WC3 ihrer alten Gestalt als Nachtelfe ähnlicher als dem neuen...liegt wohl daran das in WC3 die Hochelfen anders aussahen


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Maltztrunk schrieb:


> Warum sagt der untote ,,sylvanas,,??



Der "Untote" ist Arthas alias der Lich König.^^ Und er sagt das weil er nicht weiß wer in Wahrheit dahintersteckt.^^


----------



## Sebnuclear (25. September 2008)

rapidshare link damits schneller geht ... filefront suckt ma wieder ...

http://rapidshare.com/files/148096151/WOW_...e_1024.avi.html


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das neue Model ist zwar wirklich das einer Hochelfe, allerdings sah Sylvanas in WC3 ihrer alten Gestalt als Nachtelfe ähnlicher als dem neuen...liegt wohl daran das in WC3 die Hochelfen anders aussahen



Es ist auch so das WC3 auf einer anderen und inzwischen veralteten Grafikengine basiert. Da ergeben sich eben auch Veränderungen. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit dem neuen Aussehen.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Sebnuclear schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/148096151/WOW_...e_1024.avi.html



Hui da hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht es hochzuladen. Dankeschön dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (25. September 2008)

Sehr schön gemacht. Klasse Vid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (25. September 2008)

goil..auchw enns kein cinematic ist sondern ein agmeplay trailer...jedenfalls so in der art


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. September 2008)

Klasse Arbeit da von Blizzard, sowas hab ich mal wieder gebraucht, JETZT freu ich mich erst richtig auf WOTLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Zer0X (25. September 2008)

Machat schrieb:


> Superimbarthas alle roundhousekickt, doch stattdessen kommt die RAF der Verlassenen und macht Arthas (aber auch allen anderen) Feuer unter dem Hintern. Friendly Fire ist ihnen egal. Interessant... Ich wusste man kann diesen Verlassenen nicht trauen.



Hier musste ich das erste mal herzlich lachen in dem Thread, vorallem die RAF der Verlassenen xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Video:
Als der Forsaken-Hexer-Apotheker-Fuzi sagt "Dead to the scourge and dead to the living" hab ich derbst Gänsehaut gehabt xD


----------



## Scalptaker (25. September 2008)

Ich fand es schwach... Und dann noch die peinlichen Comicbuch-Sprüche wie "I couldn't let the Alliance have all the fun today!" Whooooooaaaa... GRAUUUUENNNNNNHAFT! 

Das richtige Cinematic war genial... Aber für das Video hier kann man sich echt nur noch fremdschämen!


----------



## Favorit (25. September 2008)

Mehr davon! Hoffentlich ist das Addon voll damit!


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Scalptaker schrieb:


> Ich fand es schwach... Und dann noch die peinlichen Comicbuch-Sprüche wie "I couldn't let the Alliance have all the fun today!" Whooooooaaaa... GRAUUUUENNNNNNHAFT!
> 
> Das richtige Cinematic war genial... Aber für das Video hier kann man sich echt nur noch fremdschämen!



Ich weiß nicht was daran so unlogisch sein soll. Oo


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Tja ich würde mal sagen da hat jemmand keinen geschmack --->Scalptaker
Es ist ja auch ein INgame Video, ein zwischen Sequenzvideo wie bei HdRo.Finde es jedenfalls gut gelungen und Freue mich schon richtig mal mit Thrall in die Schlacht zu ziehen.Ist für mich würde ich mal sagen ein Epischer moment.


----------



## Focht (25. September 2008)

nice, obwohl auch mir der cinematic besser gefiehl


----------



## Murandir (25. September 2008)

und Muradin kommt auch wieder und bringt seine beiden Brüder mit nach Northrend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. September 2008)

Beim Deutschen Trailer da,als Arthas eben "rein haut" und sagt ES IST NOCH NIHCT VORBEI!
kam es mir so vor als sagt er es ungefähr wie IHR WISST NICHT WAS EUCH ERWARTET!

nur andere stimme und anderer aufbau,wars bei noch jemanden so?


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Und war da nicht etwas mit so ner Quest(weiss nicht genau ob Ally oder Horde)wo man sieht wie Arthas Frostmourne an sich nihmt und Muradin irgendwie....verletzt wird.


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Und war da nicht etwas mit so ner Quest(weiss nicht genau ob Ally oder Horde)wo man sieht wie Arthas Frostmourne an sich nihmt und Muradin irgendwie....verletzt wird.



Japp, aber die Quest spielt soweit ich weiß in der Drachenöde und in der Höhle in der Arthas Frostmourne gefunden hat. Wird in einer Art Flashback erzählt. Hat aber mit dem Video hier wenig am Hut.^^

Und ja Muradin lebt und ist nämlich nun unter diesem Namen bekannt:
http://www.wowwiki.com/Yorg_Stormheart


----------



## Drénus (25. September 2008)

Jo, wollte nur sicher gehen^^
Was mich aber Interessiert ist ob Varimathras das ganze Zeit geplant hatte.Hauptsache es gibt nur ein paar schöne sachen die Blizz sich ausdenkt bevor das Addon rauskommt.


----------



## Animos93 (25. September 2008)

Das Video hats Buffedteam doch auch gerade gepostete oder haben die des von dir?^^


----------



## Ren3gaid (25. September 2008)

oh man ich platze gleich kann nicht bis zum 13.11 warten...


Blizz soll mal schneller machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Drénus schrieb:


> Jo, wollte nur sicher gehen^^
> Was mich aber Interessiert ist ob Varimathras das ganze Zeit geplant hatte.Hauptsache es gibt nur ein paar schöne sachen die Blizz sich ausdenkt bevor das Addon rauskommt.



Ich denke schon das er es die ganze Zeit geplant hat. Die Dreadlords sind sowieso allgemein dafür bekannt sehr hinterhältig zu sein. Ich hatte mich sowieso schon immer gewundert warum sich Varimathras so herumkommandieren lässt.^^ Fragt sich nur wer hinter dem ganzen steckt, denn in der Hordequestreihe spricht eine mysteriöse Stimme zu Varimathras, kurz bevor man ihn tötet. Ich tippe ja auf Kil'jaeden, denn der lebt ja schließlich noch und war/ist Varimathras Meister.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (25. September 2008)

Animos93 schrieb:


> Das Video hats Buffedteam doch auch gerade gepostete oder haben die des von dir?^^



Auf die Uhrzeit des Erstbeitrags schauen könnte helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (25. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das er es die ganze Zeit geplant hat. Die Dreadlords sind sowieso allgemein dafür bekannt sehr hinterhältig zu sein. Ich hatte mich sowieso schon immer gewundert warum sich Varimathras so herumkommandieren lässt.^^ Fragt sich nur wer hinter dem ganzen steckt, denn in der Hordequestreihe spricht eine mysteriöse Stimme zu Varimathras, kurz bevor man ihn tötet. Ich tippe ja auf Kil'jaeden, denn der lebt ja schließlich noch und war/ist Varimathras Meister.^^


Kil jaeden ist für mich eher unwahrscheinlich da er ja erst vor kurzem zurückgeschlagen wurde und nun erstma neu kraft sammelt.Vllt ist es ja jemand den wir überhaupt nicht kennen.Oder vllt einer der alten Götter oder vllt doch ein abtrünniger titan(nicht sargeras).Obwohl sargeras höchstpersönlich kanns auch gewesen sein.


----------



## Firé_Loki (25. September 2008)

nice video ^^ aber das arthas so schnell aufgiebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





---------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth *bitte füttere das süße pet, füttere deins auch=) einfach kliken und futter auswählen*



lg cold


----------



## Unwissender77 (25. September 2008)

Ähmm, ich hab ein Problem^^
Irgentwie will keiner meiner Player die vids aus den cynamite abspielen (vll nur mit wow, indem ich die wrathgate umbenenne xD)

welchen player benutzt ihr? vlc, mediaplayer, total videoplayer, quicktime usw gehen bei mir bei den video nicht.


----------



## Darro (25. September 2008)

der windows media player hat bei mir nur den sound abgespielt.^^
mit dem vlc player gings ohne probs. hol dir von dem vielleicht ma die neueste version. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (25. September 2008)

Edit: Sorry verguckt


----------



## chiaxoxo (25. September 2008)

> spricht eine mysteriöse Stimme zu Varimathras, kurz bevor man ihn tötet. Ich tippe ja auf Kil'jaeden, denn der lebt ja schließlich noch und war/ist Varimathras Meister.^^



Kann sein weil varimathras ja dämonen beschwört. Arthas dient er auf keinen fall,er will ihn mit putress ja selber töten,und arthas hat keine kontrolle über dämonen.

Ich tippe auch auf kil´jaeden aber mehr auf Yogg-Sarron.


----------



## Scalptaker (26. September 2008)

²Drenús Jeder, der deinen Geschmack nicht teilt hat also gar keinen? Du kannst es meinetwegen total toll finden, ich bleib bei meiner Meinung.


----------



## Lestad (26. September 2008)

Firé_Loki schrieb:


> nice video ^^ aber das arthas so schnell aufgiebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wenn andere "seine" Feinde besiegen kann er doch nix dafür. auserdem tüftel er schon einen plan aus wie er seine Armee davor schützen kann. Das sie mit den Fässern nur noch die Horde und Allianz treffen, aber keinen seiner stolzen Untertanen.


----------



## Shênya (26. September 2008)

War der Hexer da auf der Ebene oben ein "Named" oder einfach irgendeiner?

Den clip an sich find ich echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> War der Hexer da auf der Ebene oben ein "Named" oder einfach irgendeiner?
> 
> Den clip an sich find ich echt genial
> 
> ...



Datt war der feine Herr hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Putress


----------



## Shênya (26. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Datt war der feine Herr hier: http://www.wowwiki.com/Putress



Vielen Dank. Kenne zwar einiges der Storyline, aber sind dennoch viele Lücken vorhanden :x Man lernt nie aus ^^


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Kenne zwar einiges der Storyline, aber sind dennoch viele Lücken vorhanden :x Man lernt nie aus ^^



Ja, die Geschichte von Warcraft ist auch sehr umfangreich. Da vollkommen durchzusteigen ist mitunter schon schwer.^^ Aber ich liebe solche Storyelemente und stöber manchmal Stunden nur in WoWWiki rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (26. September 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ja, die Geschichte von Warcraft ist auch sehr umfangreich. Da vollkommen durchzusteigen ist mitunter schon schwer.^^ Aber ich liebe solche Storyelemente und stöber manchmal Stunden nur in WoWWiki rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja um wirklich die ganze Story zu verstehn musst du schon sehr, sehr viel lesen. Grob geschätzt glaub ich mal mindestens halben Monat und dann biste grad mal so bei Anfang WoW angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. September 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Kenne zwar einiges der Storyline, aber sind dennoch viele Lücken vorhanden :x Man lernt nie aus ^^



jo würde ja auch mal gern die bücher lesen aber ich glaub die gibt es nur in english
wer sich mit den büchern bissl auskennt kann sich mal gern per PN melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nunt b2t:
ich finds geil das der "kleene" Saufang 1 mal zuschlägt und die 3 dicken kippen um xD
naja der Mensch sah nach pala aus das erklär einiges xD


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> jo würde ja auch mal gern die bücher lesen aber ich glaub die gibt es nur in english
> wer sich mit den büchern bissl auskennt kann sich mal gern per PN melden
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Bücher gibt es auch hier im Buffed Shop.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Naja um wirklich die ganze Story zu verstehn musst du schon sehr, sehr viel lesen. Grob geschätzt glaub ich mal mindestens halben Monat und dann biste grad mal so bei Anfang WoW angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf der WoW Seite gibt es ja die grobe Geschichte bis zu WoW zum nachlesen. Dadurch lernt man schon sehr viel drüber.^^


----------



## Sidious75 (26. September 2008)

Also ich find das neue Video echt geil aber warum verklappen die Verlassenen ihren  müll auch  über die  Orcs  und co.


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Also ich find das neue Video echt geil aber warum verklappen die Verlassenen ihren  müll auch  über die  Orcs  und co.



Einfach mal den Thread und die Beiträge überfliegen, dann kommst du auf die Lösung.^^


----------



## Quardor´ (26. September 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Also ich find das neue Video echt geil aber warum verklappen die Verlassenen ihren  müll auch  über die  Orcs  und co.



Weil es nicht die verlassenen im eigentlichen Sinne sind sondern nur die Apotheker Vereinigung die gegen alles lebende sind, also auch gegen Orcs, Trolle, Elfen usw...sie machen es sich halt einfach und machen alle lebenden Völker dafür verantwortlich das sie Untot geworden sind.

Und davon abgesehn, das Video is echt hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (26. September 2008)

ist das nicht nen trailer von "Past of Eternaty" (oder wie man das schreibt)

da gibs docha uch mehrere teile von


----------



## Hexenkind (26. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> ist das nicht nen trailer von "Past of Eternaty" (oder wie man das schreibt)
> 
> da gibs docha uch mehrere teile von



nope. ist ein ingame video das man sich im laufe einer questreihe in wotlk anschauen kann.^^


----------



## Lestad (26. September 2008)

Ich Sag euch, das Video ist so geil ^^

>Arthas sieht die Explosion.< 
Arthas: Was ?

Putress: Harharharhar! Dachtet ihr, wir hätten vergessen? Dachtet ihr, wir hätten vergeben? >Belagerungswaffen rollen an< Spürt nun die schreckliche Rache, DER VERLASSENEN!

Arthas: Sylvanas? >Abfeuern der Katapulte< Putress: TOOOOOD DER GEIßEL UND TOOOD DEN LEEEBEENDEEEEEN!

>das gesamte Gebiet wird von den Giftigen Fässern verseucht<


Rest kennt ihr ja oder ? ^^


Edit: da hatte sich irgendwo ein D eingeschlichen ^^


----------



## essey (26. September 2008)

Rest ist unwichtig *g*. Mich wundert nur, dass Arthas abgehauen ist. Ich hätte denen ja mal so richtig den Arsch versohlt!

Aber naja jetzt wächst wenigstens kein Unkraut mehr vor seiner Tür...


----------



## Unwissender77 (26. September 2008)

> der windows media player hat bei mir nur den sound abgespielt.^^
> mit dem vlc player gings ohne probs. hol dir von dem vielleicht ma die neueste version. wink.gif



Danke, ich teste es mal aus^^, hab den vlc-player auch schon ne ganze weile nicht geupdatet^^


----------



## Preator (26. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> das ist ein fan made video und bestimmt nicht im spiel



Bevor du sowas schreibst solltest du dich erst mal informieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (26. September 2008)

Um den Beweis endgültig zu bringend as es Ingame ist, kommt hier ein Video von Blizzplanet und dazu gibs dank neuem Beta-Patch ein neues Modell von Alexstrasza, ja die Königin der Drachen hat endlich ein stilvolles Modell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist endlich der Zusammenhang erkennbar, wann das Video läuft und die Story hat, dank der Battle for Undercity-Quest, auch endlich einen kompletten Zusammenhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alexstrasza + Wrathgate Video


----------



## RufussX (26. September 2008)

erinnert mich nen bissl an herr der ringe bei helms klamm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 orcs=gandalf unso^^ 

ansonsten sehr nettes video


----------



## Muggu (26. September 2008)

auch wenn es kein cinematic ist ist es geil^^ besonders als die drachen vom roten schwarm kamen


----------



## essey (26. September 2008)

Nur mal so eine kleine Frage zwischendrin. Welcher Partei gehören die Drachen überhaupt an? Ich mein die rösten da ja einfach alles. Wollten sie auch alle töten, die Seuche vernichten oder einfach nur Präsenz zeigen? ^^


----------



## Tragoile (26. September 2008)

Die deutschen Stimmen sind mal wieder so arm im Gegensatz zu den englischen -.-


----------



## Shac (26. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine kleine Frage zwischendrin. Welcher Partei gehören die Drachen überhaupt an? Ich mein die rösten da ja einfach alles. Wollten sie auch alle töten, die Seuche vernichten oder einfach nur Präsenz zeigen? ^^



Die roten stehen auf Seiten der sterblichen Völker aber halten sich normal aus weltlichen Dingen heraus. Die rösten alles dort um die Seuchenwolke zu vernichten und zu verhindern das aus den Leichen neue Feinde entstehen.


----------



## Lisutari (26. September 2008)

Diese Seuche muss unglaublich stark sein, wenn sie den Lichkönig so schwächt...erstaunlich wenn wir da noch eine Chanze haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (26. September 2008)

Ist echt richtig gut gelungen


----------



## Hexenkind (27. September 2008)

/push und so^^


----------



## EliteOrk (27. September 2008)

wow, und ich dachte immer, tales of the past 3 sei das nonplusultra^^


----------



## Pacster (27. September 2008)

RufussX schrieb:


> erinnert mich nen bissl an herr der ringe bei helms klamm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ehm..und Herr der Ringe erinnert da an irgendwelche schwarz-weißen Filme übers Mittelalter. Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Die Dramatik-Nummer mit dem "Angriff...es sieht schlecht aus....Freunde kommen unter Fanfaren/hörnerschmettern angeritten und das Blatt dreht sich"(natürlich kommen die immer hinter einer Anhöhe hervor oder reiten um eine Kurve herum damit man sie vorher nicht sehen kann. Die Dramatik wäre ja dahin wenn sie erstmal 5km über ne Ebene reiten würden ;-)) gibt es seit den ersten Mantel und Degen/Ritter oder sogar Western-Filmen und ist daher weder neu jetzt noch wars das in Herr der Ringe. Bewehrtes Mittel, funktioniert...ist gut umgesetzt...was will man mehr?


----------



## Pacster (27. September 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Kil jaeden ist für mich eher unwahrscheinlich da er ja erst vor kurzem zurückgeschlagen wurde und nun erstma neu kraft sammelt.Vllt ist es ja jemand den wir überhaupt nicht kennen.Oder vllt einer der alten Götter oder vllt doch ein abtrünniger titan(nicht sargeras).Obwohl sargeras höchstpersönlich kanns auch gewesen sein.




Wird wohl vermutlich entweder jemand aus nem folgenden Patch sein...oder vielleicht sogar schon das neue ultimative Böse nach Arthas was dann das Ziel des nächsten Bezahl-Addons nach Wotlk wäre(viele tippen da ja auf den Maelstrom. Wobei ich denke der Maelstrom würde eher nen schönen großen Patch als nen Addon hergeben). Die Dreadlords haben ja die Angewohnheit sich immer schnell nen neuen Meister zu suchen, der ihnen zu mehr Macht verhilft....und da wäre die Königin des Maelstroms schonmal eine Option.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine kleine Frage zwischendrin. Welcher Partei gehören die Drachen überhaupt an? Ich mein die rösten da ja einfach alles. Wollten sie auch alle töten, die Seuche vernichten oder einfach nur Präsenz zeigen? ^^


sie ist das aspekt des lebens,und muss es hueten.
deswegen hat sie die seuchenwagen zerstoert.

(alestraza)


----------



## Lestad (27. September 2008)

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt nach Wotlk ein Addon, wo man in die Welt der Dreadlords kommt und sie alle töten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Späkulationen bringen uns aber leider nicht weiter. Erst warten wir mal fein auf dieses Addon bevor wir schon wieder das nächste diskutieren.

P.s. ich weiß das die Dreadlords aus einer Welt Namens Xoroth kommen, also net rummeckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dragon1 schrieb:


> sie ist das aspekt des lebens,und muss es hueten.
> deswegen hat sie die seuchenwagen zerstoert.
> 
> (alestraza)



Aber dann müsste sie auch Horde und Allianz beim Kampf gegen Arthas helfen, was bei dem Cinematic ne logische Schlussfolgerung wäre. Naja wie gesagt, abwarten und Tee trinken. Sehen wir noch früh genug. ^^


----------



## Azareus One (27. September 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> das ändert was an der Tatsache das Blizzard immer wider gründe findet "Übermächtige Gegner" legbar zu machen?



das sich die spieler nich sooo imba vorkommen, weil sie sonst denken,haben ja mal einfach so illi gekillt, und sind danach daylies machen gegangen. Hat schon seine Gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (27. September 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt nach Wotlk ein Addon, wo man in die Welt der Dreadlords kommt und sie alle töten muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wären die nathretzim, aber ich bezwefle, dass das geht, weil die ja von der Legion vereinahmt wurden...


----------



## cirox (27. September 2008)

is das echt von blizz??


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

cirox schrieb:


> is das echt von blizz??





nein dass ist von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (27. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> nein dass ist von mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, von mir >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (27. September 2008)

Wenn ihr nicht glaubt das es von Blizz ist guckt hier >>>> Spoiler Horde und Spoiler Allianz Beides ist eigentlich das gleiche aber doch anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samandiriel (27. September 2008)

soooo geil :-)


----------



## gart (27. September 2008)

wuuuuuuhuhuhu.
geiles vid. gänsehaut pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Sowas bekommt auch nur wow hin .


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (27. September 2008)

i2lurchi schrieb:


> ich hab grad folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/WOW+Wrathgate+1...;/fileinfo.html
> 
> ...


 Erstens ist dies kein "Cinematic" sondern ein InGame Film der nach einer Epischen Questreihe Startet. Cinematics bestechen durch  Gerenderte Filmsequenzen was hier nicht der Fall. Himnzu kommt wie erähnt das es kein Trailer zum Release des Addons ist sondern als Einleitung einer Epischen Quest dient. Ansonsten ist es sehr stimmungsvoll Umgesetzt worden.


----------



## Pc-freak (27. September 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> nein, von mir >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ne ne ne ne ne du dass ist von mir wehr was anders Beh........... lügt !!!!!!!! 


ICH HAB WOW ERFUNDEN alls ich nachts einen Feuchten Draum hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex (27. September 2008)

ich find das Cinematic ziehmlich interesant...


----------



## kingkryzon (27. September 2008)

das video is saugeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (27. September 2008)

SuFu plz.

Gabs schon tausende threads zu.
Also /close pls


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht glaubt das es von Blizz ist guckt hier >>>> Spoiler Horde und Spoiler Allianz Beides ist eigentlich das gleiche aber doch anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht glaubt das es von Blizz ist guckt hier >>>> Spoiler Horde und Spoiler Allianz Beides ist eigentlich das gleiche aber doch anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


thx


----------



## Ghost305 (27. September 2008)

erstmal das video ist mal hammer geil gemacht!!!
so wünscht man sich die Story!!!...die Allianz greift Arthas Sitz an...die Horde kommt zur Hilfe...dann kommen aufeinmal die Verlassenen und verraten mal komplett ALLE weil sie alles getötet haben die allianz, die geißel und die horde gleich mit...dann kommen noch Drachen und greifen da an sehr geil gemacht.
Ich hoffe Blizzard baut mal sowas ein um die Story mal realistisch am leben zuerhalten...was man im moment so sieht da ist ziemlich wenig Action drin sowas bräuchte wow echtmal.


----------



## Mace (27. September 2008)

Sehr sehr geil. Danke fürs posten.


----------



## Focht (27. September 2008)

eine frage wirft sich mir auf, - -- - wer wird jetzt der neue regent in sturmwind, da bolvar fordragon ja als held gefallen ist. Ich hab gehört der alte könig von sw soll in northend rumstehen und nich in sw selbst...


----------



## Morphazz (27. September 2008)

Focht schrieb:


> eine frage wirft sich mir auf, - -- - wer wird jetzt der neue regent in sturmwind, da bolvar fordragon ja als held gefallen ist. Ich hab gehört der alte könig von sw soll in northend rumstehen und nich in sw selbst...



Ne der König ist in Sturmwind


----------



## Asarion (27. September 2008)

Das Video ist wirklich sehr stylisch. Klasse gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,

Asarion


----------



## Cløudestrife (27. September 2008)

jupp ist nett, aber ich hoffe die synchronisieren das auf englisch nochmal nach bei einigen sachen graust es einem ja x.x


----------



## KArzzor (27. September 2008)

FInde das video klasse, es hat jetzt endlich geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wo arthas von dem gift zeug abbekommen hat ist ihm so grüner schleim aus dem gesicht gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vieleicht sein gesicht verätzt , und brauch abjetzt die lichking krone wie darth vader  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (27. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> FInde das video klasse, es hat jetzt endlich geklappt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guck es dir bitte nochmal genau an, dass war nur ein Ork


----------



## pseudolord (27. September 2008)

nettes video muss man gesehen haben!!!


----------



## koxy (27. September 2008)

Weiss nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber das ganze mutet förmlich nach einem Werk von Martin Falch (Tales of the Past-Reihe) an, zumindest der Stil ist identisch.
Eventuell dürfen wir uns ja auf den vierten Teil freuen :-)


----------



## Hexenkind (28. September 2008)

Hat einer auf dem Betaserver die Questreihe nach dem Video schon beendet? Und wie geht es dann weiter?


----------



## Yoranox (28. September 2008)

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/871

die reihe ist Battle for Undercity.Horde und Allianz verlaufen unterschiedlich nach dem cinematic von daher lohnt es sich beides durchzulesen und anzuschauen.dort ist auch die vorgeschichte wie es zum cinematic kommt beschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Yoranox


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

huladai schrieb:


> Epic selfowned. Es heißt "lädt".
> 
> Nicht zu ernst nehmen bitte :=)


zu geil


----------



## Arikros_Handy (28. September 2008)

Wurde  auch im cast erwähnt, echt geil


----------



## Arikros_Handy (28. September 2008)

doppelpost


----------



## SAZZUKE (28. September 2008)

Ich finde es einfach nur super mega geil


aber mit Deutschen Untertitel wäre es noch geiler


----------



## GermanTrasheR (28. September 2008)

interesannt..mal schauen was uns da ingame erwarten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phreakymind (28. September 2008)

Hmm ok das wirft meine Theorie über den WOTLK Endboss etwas über den Haufen ^^


----------

